# Swing-Komponenten - Standart-Windows Design?



## Philipp85 (2. Sep 2006)

Hi.

Kurze Frage: wie kann ich das Swing-Design dem von Windows anpassen?

Ich möchte, dass meine Komponenten genauso aussehen wie die Standart-Windows-Komponenten.

Gibts da eine einfache Möglichkeit?

Philipp


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2006)

Klar. Schreibe in deine main()-Methode Folgendes als ersten Anweisungsblock:

```
try {
   UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e) {
   JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(
   null,
   "Das LookAndFeel des Betriebssystems kann nicht geladen werden!\nDas Programm wird daher jetzt im Java-LookAndFeel angezeigt.",
   "Allgemeine Ausnahme",
   JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
}
```


----------



## Philipp85 (2. Sep 2006)

Super!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2006)

Das setzt zwar nicht explizit das Windows-LookAndFeel, aber immer das LAF des Systems, auf dem das Programm läuft. Falls du auch auf anderen Systemen außer Windows das Windows-LAF setzen willst, medest du dich nach mal.


----------



## paedubucher (3. Sep 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das setzt zwar nicht explizit das Windows-LookAndFeel, aber immer das LAF des Systems, auf dem das Programm läuft. Falls du auch auf anderen Systemen außer Windows das Windows-LAF setzen willst, medest du dich nach mal.



Auf anderen OS ist dies doch aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen verboten, das LaF findet man da nicht einmal...  ???:L 
So ist es zumindest beim Mac LaF, das kannst du auf Windows und GNU/Linux GTK auch nicht verwenden.


----------

